# Heroes Of Aurora



## Drameth (Mar 1, 2005)

The Dragon's Paw is the most famed tavern in Aurora. Known for being the epitome of a lawless zone, the Dragon's Paw harbors both criminals and heroes in a neutral block of Aurora. It is here that many citizens go to get their dirty work done or, in Drameth's case, to sign up for some dirty work. 

     Drameth had been contacted by a messenger bearing no crest or insignia, only a scroll.

​ 
Drameth Rayne​The Dragon's Paw​Join the greatest group of heroes​ever to enter Aurora.​ 
     Naturally, he thought the message was cliche, sketchy, and unreal. Drameth believes that Heroes were a thing of the past. The Council of Thirteen, a group of 13 representatives with races evenly represented by population of their race in Aurora, has been governing the city in peace for a year and a half now. He didn't question it, though, because he's low on gold and an offer like this surely has to put some pieces in his pocket. He picks out the last of his pieces from his pocket and tells the bartender to get him ale at his table.

     He finds a table in the corner, uninhabited by the renegades and do-gooders that fill the tavern. Peering around the room, Drameth searches for anyone who might be a part of this "great group of heroes". A large room the size of a grand ballroom, booths stand in two rows on the sides of the Dragon's Paw. Round tables fill the center of the room in between the entrance and the bar. The entrance has enough room for the fire pits on each side and a floor mat for adventurers to kick their shoes. The bar is extremely large, maintained by golems made of sticks. Drameth sits in a corner and looks as the patrons babble on and on, simply going about their business.

     A bartending golem brings him his drink and the vague sockets on its empty head-like structure look him over. A tall and muscular human, he wears bracers on his arms and shins over brown pants and a black shirt that in turn covers a chain shirt and undergarments. A greatsword leans on the booth, but is usually strapped to his back for easy access. The golem hurries away, just in time for Drameth to take a swig of his ale and a man to get thrown through the doors of the Dragon's Paw. The splintering wood and loud crash shuts the crowd up, and most of the patrons hurry quietly out the back door. Not many stay to witness what happens next.

     A man dressed in only black and his four followers block the doorway, glaring down at the meek, bleeding man that lies on the floor in front of them. One of the men left, an unarmed halfling, moves to stop the man but is merely gripped by the head and thrown aside. Drameth straps on his greatsword as the black-clad man addresses the crushed one.

     "Aramil, you fool: Can you hear me? It's Haniza, the foot soldier... What did you think would happen when you stopped paying us?" he taunted, approaching him. "The Deadly Blizzards don't forget who owes them money. I'm here to collect either the gold, or your head. Which will it be tonight, Aramil?"

     Drameth stops in his tracks at the sound of "The Deadly Blizzards". _This man is from the Deadly Blizzard Gang? They're not kidding, then... This "Aramil" could die if someone doesn't do someth- wait! This could be a test... Gods, I need the gold... Looks like I have no choice but to pass!_

     This train of thought is interrupted by the sound of metal on metal, and suddenly this Haniza's sword is drawn. There is a loud clanking, and suddenly a dwarf is by Aramil's side using a mace to hold back Haniza's sword and a holy symbol seems to be shining on Aramil's body.

     "Begone, Haniza! This may be a lawless zone, but Pelor has his hand in governing everything!" says the dwarf, apparently a cleric of Pelor.

     Drameth draws his blade and runs to be the parrying dwarf's comrade in this battle. Haniza sheaths his sword and backs up into his minions as two of them draw longswords and the other two move to the door and take bows from their backs.

     "Th'name's Rurik Ungart. Ye can't fight alongside some'un without knowin' thur name," says the dwarf, pulling a shield from his back.

     Drameth parries a blow and replies, "I am Drameth Rayne, but now-" he breaks, engaging in swordplay with one of the unknown swordsmen, "-is hardly the time for introductions!"

     Rurik holds his own in his fight with great stamina. The swordsman fighting him is having trouble with the short humanoid, who smashes his shins in with his mace and proceeds to knock him out as he kneels. Drameth is not new to swordplay, but he is taller and the arrows are aimed more at him than the clearly armored cleric. He manages to broadside his opponent into unconciousness before realizing he had no plan for the archers.

     "Allow me," says a melodious voice from the darkness right outside the doorway. A faint mumbling is heard in a female voice, and two beams of blue light shoot from disembodied fingertips towards the archers' bowstrings. They both continue pulling an arrow and snap their frozen bowstrings. Unarmed otherwise, they run. An elven woman with short-cropped red hair and a black cloak enters the tavern. "Lia Galanodel, at your service."

     "Nice to meet ye and all that, but we have bigger problems right now. Where has Haniza gone?" pipes up the dwarf.

     They are answered as the man stumbles into a table, running towards the back door like a coward. "No, no, no! Please! Leave me be, I'll never collect again! Please!" he screams as he reaches the door. Lia mutters words and makes a few deft motions in the air, and the door begins to glow, now inaccessible to the cowardly man. Haniza faints after kindly relieving himself in fear.

     A bar golem stands up from behind the bar and looks around at the slightly damaged area and speaks. "I have called the Guard..."

     Drameth massages his temples, a headache coming on, before he hears Lia speak.

     "It's O.K., I've never been in trouble with the guard before. They'll listen to us!" she says.

     Rurik burst out laughing. "Sorry, lass, but a fight at th' Dragon's Paw isn't exactl' th' act of a celestial. What do you think, Drameth?"

     Drameth opens his mouth to speak, but is drowned out by the arrival of the guards.  "Ho there!  Stand still and the Guards of Aurora will not harm you.  You are under arrest for public fighting.  You will be held prisoner in the Tower of Light until the Council has time to see your case!"

*End of Heroes of Aurora-1*​​*E-mail me at RKenshin1111@hotmail.com with your thoughts since this is my first Story Hour contribution. Thank you!*​


----------



## Drameth (Mar 3, 2005)

*Heroes of Aurora-2*

As Drameth’s eyes open heavily, pain shoots through his entire body. _What happened?_ are the two words that flash through his mind. _The Dragon’s Paw, the Fight, Haniza… the guards!_



The golem had stupidly called the Council’s Guard on the squabble. They had entered, told them to “cease and desist,” and proceeded to enter the tavern. Apparently, they had hired a sorcerer. The mage, a darkly hooded figure, entered and simply said, “Sleep,” and all hopes of Drameth’s consciousness were gone. He peers around the room he now occupies, suddenly aware of his surroundings.



The dungeon is well lit, and his bindings are strange and new. Being captured a few times before, he is now bound by his arms and legs to a ring, which slowly rotates on an axis at his waist. About every five minutes, he makes a full rotation. Suddenly, he realizes two figures simply hanging on the wall.



“Rurik? Lia? Are you awake,” he asks? After no response, he begins pulling at his bonds to no avail.



“Don’t waste your energy, I tied your bonds myself,” says an unidentified voice. A Half-Orc, apparently unseen by Drameth, sits on a chest by the dungeon’s entrance. “You won’t break them.”



“Where am I,” asks Drameth?



The Half-Orc laughs a hearty laugh. His burly body is covered by scale armor, which apparently does not hinder his movement or speed. A battleaxe the size of the humanoid itself sits behind him, leaning on the wall with blood encrusted slightly near the blade. “You are being held captive by the Council of Thirteen. Your fate is in their hands, as they will soon be trying you for Illegal Conduct A19: Barfighting.”



Rurik begins to stir, and the rattle of his chains quickly awakens Lia. They remain silent, as though they had given up on getting out. Drameth, however, was doing no such thing. Not listening to the jailer, he struggles against his bonds relentlessly until finally, a group of Half-Orcs equipped in the same way as the jailer, entered the threshold of the dungeon.



“The Council of Thirteen is prepared to hear your case. Do you consent to go peacefully and hear the ruling of the Council,” asks the first to enter the dungeon? He wears a helmet with a large plume of feathers and his axe is shiny and clean, but he is otherwise like his comrades. Lia, Rurik, and finally Drameth agree to go and are shackled. On the way to the way to the Council’s Chamber, the helmeted humanoid decides to recite a memorized history of the council.



“The Council of Thirteen is the governing body of Aurora and the nation of Tonmare. Years ago, the cities of Tonmare banded together to defeat the evils of our nation. The heroes used their influence to honor Aurora with this Tower of Light so that throughout any evil, the Tower of Light will shine forever. In order to keep the peace, these heroes honorably governed the nation, equally representing our fair city and our allies.



“Today, the Tower of Light is still a symbol of peace and justice, even though the heroes have passed away and are replaced by our good and just Councilors,” recites the barbaric humanoid, which finishes just as they reach the shining white doors of the Council’s Chamber. “Enter, and be judged!”



The doors open to shining light, no doubt the origin of the name, “Tower of Light.” A completely white room except for the grey podiums that are attached to the far side of the chamber, the Council’s Chamber reaches up heights which exceed the dimensions of the room as seen from outside. In other words, the Council’s Chamber has magical, non-dimensional space.



The Council members are mixed by race, but the obviously most powerful one is an elf that sits atop a higher podium than those around him. He is the one that speaks. “Announce yourselves!”



Drameth steps forward and speaks to the councilor, “I am Drameth Rayne, these are Rurik Ungart and Lia Galanodel.”



The councilor says, “Do you know why we called you here?”



Rurik looks confused at such a silly question. “B’cause we were barfightin’, we know.”



“That, adventurers, was simply a ploy. You see, Aurora is in danger,” announces the councilor. “I am Vince, head councilor, and we seek your help. Haniza and Aramil are agents of ours, sent to test your abilities. You may be confused right now, but we are in need of your help. Haniza posed as a member of The Deadly Blizzard gang. Do you know of them?”



_Another silly question,_ thinks Drameth, _Everyone knows that the heroes who fought and founded the Council, who built the Tower of Light, were those who disbanded The Deadly Blizzards. Why are they speaking of them?_



“Of course we know of them,” says Lia, “they were disbanded by the heroes who built this tower.”



Drameth’s facial expression turns worried as he begins to understand… “Or perhaps one of them survived…”



Vince’s head slumps at his shoulders. “Perhaps. We have felt the effects of an unknown agent operating out of a crypt. The crypt’s location is to the west of our fair city, and is a memorial for swordsmen. The poor souls are being ripped from their afterlife and brought back to do our agent’s bidding. We believe this to be the work of a Deadly Blizzard General.”



The infamous Deadly Blizzard Gang had wreaked havoc across Tonmare, their Generals using unbelievable force to influence the entire nation behind the scenes. A General was said to be invincible, but heroes had emerged from Aurora and the surrounding cities. Together, they overthrew the entire Deadly Blizzard Gang, so the story goes. When finally they got to the final Deadly Blizzard member, they forfeit their own lives in order to destroy it.



“Rurik, Drameth, and Lia. Our guards testify that while Drameth went down easily, Lia managed to freeze the legs of two guards and Rurik broke the ribs of four. These crimes are punishable by years of imprisonment, but the charges will be cast aside if you help us,” states another Councilor. “Either way, you’re in for a rough ride.”



Rurik steps forward and looks Vince directly in the eye. “I haven’t known these ‘uns for long, but I know I can serve m’ city well. I would be proud to do your bidding, Council.”



Lia steps forward next. “As a wizard, I have seen and heard many things in my lifetime. Until now, the threat of the Deadly Blizzards was irrelevant. However, it is now presenting itself, and endangering Tonmare. I will do your bidding, Council.”



Drameth is the last person to step forward. “I’m not one for fancy speeches, so forgive me. I am but a bounty hunter, however I have no doubt that these men will prove challenging for my blade. If they are as threatening as you say they are, I have no choice but to serve my city, protect the Council, and fight for the virtues you withhold.”



“Very well,” states Vince, “Our finest hospitalities are now open to you. Since this mission is of the utmost importance, we ask that you leave in the morning. Your equipment has been repaired and will be waiting for you in your chambers. May the gods bless you on your journey.”



*End of Heroes Of Aurora-2*​ 
*E-mail me at **RKenshin1111@hotmail.com** with your thoughts on this second portion so I can decide whether or not it’s worthwhile to continue writing.*


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 4, 2005)

nice adventure there.....i'll definately be watching for more
of this tale...

Oh way to get the players to attack and heavily damage the gaurds

Of course my playing exp. usually includes these types of
scuffles,the first move for a campaign is cool


----------



## Drameth (Apr 17, 2005)

*Oops!*

Oops!  It's been a while since I've written...  No one really e-mailed me, but I finally got this campaign going with my players.  It's pretty sweet, y'know?  Anyways, send me e-mails at RKenshin1111@hotmail.com to let me know what you think of my writing, and I'll be posting an HOA-3 story soon.

     -Drameth


----------

